# Severe hd



## kimi (Jul 29, 2010)

We have an almost 9 year old that has severe hd.. The last 2 days we noticed that her right back hip swings out, and that she is struggling to sit and get up. We walk her everyday, but she is struggling. 
What does everyone give their senior for this?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Metacam or Remadyl.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

2000mg Buffered Vitamin C (work up to it gradually) 
Triple dose of Springtime Inc's Longevity
Fish oil (I use the Springtime Inc product)
400 IU Vitamin E
Advanced Cetyl M Joint Action Formula (loading dose)

And at night I used a product from Only Natural Pet called "Get up and Go" 

Also, gentle swimming and regular, easy walking are very important to keep everything else in good shape and holding the hip in place.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Might be time for surgery.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Ascripton "buffered aspirin" and GlycoFlex


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

middleofnowhere said:


> Might be time for surgery.


At 9 years of age??? :crazy:


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

*Severe hip dysplasia*

I use the following for four seniors/one with severe bilateral HD:

1. Duralactin Equine Joint Supplement (yes, the horse supplement because it offers more joint support than the canine version)
2. high omega 3 fish oil capsule in each meal 
3. Nupro Joint Supplement
4. Tramadol 50 mgs. with each meal for pain relief

In the past, I have used Glycoflex III and medicines such as Metacam and short-term Rimadyl. I have friends that swear by Dausquin. 

Shannon 
mom to Max - rescued GSD - December 2010


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'd use Dasiquin, Metacam and Tramadol.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Physical therapy: Canine Rehabilitation Institute | Find A Therapist
Canine Physical Therapy Assistance: A Multi-State Listing
http://rehabvets.org/

May be very helpful and is my first choice whenever possible in terms of doing. I bet there should be some in your area - ask around, visit. 

Dasuquin is pretty amazing. Other supplements may help as well like Ruth's regimen. 

Adequan might work. Adequan for Dogs

Love this series of articles - is she in pain?
Pain in Dogs and Cats: Introduction and Basics
Pain in Dogs and Cats: Injuries, Mild Pain, Arthritis, First Aid
Pain in Dogs and Cats: Post-Surgery, Severe Pain

You can also get her a harness to help her up for right now. Ruff Wear Performance Dog Gear | Dog Harness | Dog Boots has the webmaster as an example. Handicapped Pets - Dog Wheelchairs, Products, Services, Support (I hope com) has other resources as well. 

Will be checking back.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Yes--Adequan! Forgot about that. 

But it is really important that she remain mobile. If there is a pt/rehab place around you I would get a referral and start taking her. You will be amazed at what a difference that can make. 

And good advice on the harnesses too.


----------



## Greg (Jun 23, 2010)

Lucy will be nine is september, vet said her x-rays were "horrible" but that she has seen worse. Started her on Dasuquin with MSM about a year ago, stopped taking her running, walk her on nice short 1 to 1.5 mile walks and she is doing fine. Very rarely do I think she needs pain pills but have Rimadyl on hand for the rare occasion. I give her 1 Dasuquin in the a.m. and one in p.m. Seems to be working for us, hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## Wagslick (Aug 3, 2011)

*Looking for information on HD*

My dog "Gunner" (I know, it's a weird name for a girl but I've always wanted to name my dog Gunner) also has some HD. Just last week she seemed to be doing alright but recently she seems to be in a little more pain. She's 9 years old and I give her Glucosamine 2x each day.

I think it's time for some pain medication. I've seen other people post about Dasiquin, Metacam and Tramadol. I'm wondering which one might be best and if they require prescriptions from the vet. I'm also wondering which might be most budget friendly.

I also came across something called Nutramax Cosequin on Amazon.com. The reviews are pretty amazing. Anyone ever heard of this stuff?

Lastly, I did bat around the idea of surgery but at 9 years of age, is that what's best for Gunner? It's difficult to see your best friend age.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Nutramax Labs makes the Dasuquin also. Dasuquin and Cosequin do not require prescriptions. Tramadol and Metacam do.


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

I have just started using cosequin for my girl. I had first started with K-9 liquid health but the cosequin effects seems to be doing better with her. My vet had recommended the cosequin as well.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Cyra is 8 and seriously dysplastic but she does not seem to know. Got a bottle of dermaxx in 2006 when she was diagnosed but we still have not used it (and it looks a bit questionable TO use right now)

Had been giving her good fish oil and glucosamine with MSM but have been adding turmeric to her morning food (along with some kefir) just .... because...a friend had some really good results with it with her dog with shoulder arthritis and Grim is starting to get a bit stiff in the shoulders from years of jumping out of trucks.

We have a very hilly neighborhood but gentle hill walking is good. It seems after about 2 miles she is ready to stop for awhile so I don't push her but do about 3 a day with her.


----------

